# Fishing 2011 Season Pics (***GRAPHIC***)



## gmachine19

Post all your fishing pics here this season!!!


WARNING! COULD BE TOO GRAPHIC FOR SOME PEOPLE!


----------



## gmachine19

PAPA PINK SALMON I caught this morning at Richmond. Notice how the tail makes my fly reel look small 

Size: 28"
Weight: 13.5 lbs








2" and 1.5lbs short of the record!


----------



## gmachine19

Rainbow trout. First one I caught on a fly! Was safely revived and released after the pic. Sorry for the crappy phone camera.

Size: 6"


----------



## King-eL

Lots of pink salmon here too just a walking distance.


----------



## charles

quite a bit of pink in the fraser. After someone here text me about his catch with photo, I took an hour to cast during lunch. got 4 by the shore, released 3. kept 1 fish. Lost at least 6-7. It was a great 1 hour 20 minutes of fun.


----------



## gmachine19

Haha! Did I disturb you from working Charles? BTW, I'm heading under the Patullo tomorrow, wanna come?


----------



## charles

nope. I am working at Richmond hospital tomorrow. Then I will go cast a few.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> Haha! Did I disturb you from working Charles? BTW, I'm heading under the Patullo tomorrow, wanna come?


I need feeders.


----------



## gmachine19

King-eL said:


> I need feeders.


We'll see tomorrow


----------



## gmachine19

Super slow under the Patullo today. I fished for 3 hours and only landed 1. But it was low tide so I wasn't really expecting anything. Sorry Earl, no feeders this time


----------



## Radiance

Beauty!


----------



## taureandragon76

What dock is that at?


----------



## charles

Radiance said:


> Beauty!


it is no way to treat a stugeon here like that. What is with the rope? This fish is straightly catch and release. A better photo will be by the water and snap a couple quick shot and handle with care and release.


----------



## Chronick

charles said:


> it is no way to treat a stugeon here like that. What is with the rope? This fish is straightly catch and release. A better photo will be by the water and snap a couple quick shot and handle with care and release.


was thinking the same thing...


----------



## poiuy704

Radiance said:


> Beauty!


hardly a beauty,
treat those things with the respect they deserve. 
there's no need for it to be lying on a dry dock with a bunch of people standing around gawking at it, keep them in the water while you release them!!


----------



## mcrocker

*Ling Cod*

Here's a ling cod I caught last weekend. This fish was nice, I wish I had a better shot but kayaks don't really give too many options for positioning or angles.(ling cod teeth/spines don't make it easy either) I never measured, but based on the width of the boat this guy was in the 100+ cm range from nose to tip. This is a fish where you avoid having hands in or near the mouth!










All I wanted was a rock cod for dinner, but ended up with a few extra meals worth...not that I'm complaining!


----------



## spit.fire

i miss cod fishing, i should see if i can find my old pic of my big cod


----------



## charles

mcrocker said:


> Here's a ling cod I caught last weekend. This fish was nice, I wish I had a better shot but kayaks don't really give too many options for positioning or angles.(ling cod teeth/spines don't make it easy either) I never measured, but based on the width of the boat this guy was in the 100+ cm range from nose to tip. This is a fish where you avoid having hands in or near the mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was a rock cod for dinner, but ended up with a few extra meals worth...not that I'm complaining!


where were you fishing? I asked this question not because I want to know your secret spot. I notice your location is east vancouver. And you want to bring a fish for dinner according to you. So you must not be far from home. And there is a lingcod closure for area 28 and 29. The stock of lingcod has been reducing. I once did a lingcod egg mass count for the fishery. And the result is very alarming. And looking at the background, I could be mistaken but you are in the area. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## mcrocker

I'm not quite at home there, but I'm still in Area 28. I checked this out beforehand, and the regulations led me to this page for rockfish conservation areas:

Fisheries & Oceans Canada - Pacific Region - Rockfish Conservation Areas

I was under the impression you could keep one lingcod over 65 cm as if it is outside of a RCA.


----------



## Radiance

the sturgeon was caught at the kerr street pier. 

the "rope" you guys see is the leader. 

took quiet a while to bring him in so naturally attracted some bystanders. 

i took the pic while my buddy grabbed the towel and pliers for unhooking


----------



## charles

mcrocker said:


> I'm not quite at home there, but I'm still in Area 28. I checked this out beforehand, and the regulations led me to this page for rockfish conservation areas:
> 
> Fisheries & Oceans Canada - Pacific Region - Rockfish Conservation Areas
> 
> I was under the impression you could keep one lingcod over 65 cm as if it is outside of a RCA.


That is for rock fish, not for lingcod. There is 0 retention of lingcod in area 28 and 29, except 29-5.

http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/species-especes/fintable-tableaupoisson-eng.htm


----------



## LikeItLow

i won a guided fishing trip for 6 of my friends, we went out on sept 4th heres our catch lol

16 sockeye and 8 pinks

yesterday we went out in my buddies boat, he caught 3 foot and a slightly less than 5 foot sturgeon.


----------



## gmachine19

Anyone catch anything lately??? I want to go this week but I don't want to waste my time if I'm competing with commercial fishermen...


----------



## charles

Go out n try. It is called fishin, not catchin.

We just finished in a secret area with many pinks, n with 2 bonus, 1 coho n 1 spring.

Fishing fraser, the lower fraser at this time can be a surprise outing as you might encounter everythin from pink, coho, chum, and spring. A spoon catch them all kind of thing.


----------



## gmachine19

Ya I'm bringing out my spoon this week. I saw this slow flowing water and I really want to try it


----------



## Pacific Pirahna

Had to keep one.
Ain't as big as gmachine19's but it's chrome!









Charles, check your PMs.


----------



## gmachine19

Very nice man!


----------



## not1234

go to the vedder river by the railroad bridge very good fishing there lots of pinks some springs and coho


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Fishing Fishing Fishing .The lower fraser been not to bad if you know were to go for sure .
i would like to know . im gonna go try Steveson area and go look for spots


----------



## gmachine19

I'm heading to the vedder this week. I'm going to try the rail road. I'm bringing a buddy who's really into fishing but he NEVER caught a salmon before. Hopefully we'll be lucky


----------



## charles

Went out today... Same story, still some pink action, lost a coho. I have to get better on playing the fish on my fly rod...


----------



## gmachine19

Are you in the fraser or in the vedder charles?


----------



## Keri

Why do people fish in the streams when the salmon are spawning? They were doing it here last week and all the fish I saw looked VERY bad, I wouldn't eat them, I would just let them finish with spawning at that point so that they make lots more. 
I eat fish, I was just wondering.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

i catch silver bullets coho and sockeye and spring in are streams here . were very close to the ocean so are salmon if you time it right you get very good fish to eat. if not timed right. im scared to even touch them lol


----------



## charles

Pacific Pirahna said:


> Had to keep one.
> Ain't as big as gmachine19's but it's chrome!
> 
> View attachment 5178
> 
> 
> Charles, check your PMs.


Thank you for your gifts, 2 years in a row...

Anytime you want to go flyfishing, let me know. I will glad to join you.


----------



## gmachine19

I went to the vedder on monday. Really slow fishing. Only caught 2 pinks on my colorado blade. Threw em all back. They were almost zombies. And NOTHING on any fly pattern I threw. 

I went to the fraser river again around new west area and NOTHING. Man it's a really slow fishing season for me. 

Anyone know when they will close the commercial fishing season???


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

29th don't expect to many pinks in the lower Fraser . but does not mean there not fish


----------



## gmachine19

I caught Quasimodo twice! And a chum 




























Cmon Earl! Hurry up and post the pic of your very first pink!


----------



## King-eL

Here is it Gil. I just love the iPhone pic quality when taken outdoors.


----------



## gmachine19

All you need to do is buy an annual license instead of daily. Oh and you own gear wont hurt


----------



## charles

Gil, stop fishing the spawning pinks. Leave them alone 

Find a good area and you will get pink like this... I got them on my spinner.










And I lost a spring as well after a few minutes of fight it.


----------



## gmachine19

Man I shoulda skipped worked and fished with u today! Ya those big humpies we caught was when we fished the upper vedder. Earl and I hooked fresh ones below river. I thought I'd fish upper river for coho but no luck. Damn that's a fresh one!


----------



## charles

And that was not the only one I caught. I just took a photo of the very first fish I caught.


----------



## katienaha

great pictures guys. We didnt get out to fish much this year, but we did have some success at Kluskoil Lake with rainbow trout. The lake was very cold this summer so the fish tasted great. When we kayaked the bowron lake chain this september we always had a line in the water but its likely not the best conditions for deep water fishing to be moving all the time. The water is very clear though, and the last day of paddling we saw a lot of fish, but had no reason to catch as we were heading home that day. Also saw some spawning salmon in the Bowron River on the way out too.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> Man I shoulda skipped worked and fished with u today! Ya those big humpies we caught was when we fished the upper vedder. Earl and I hooked fresh ones below river. I thought I'd fish upper river for coho but no luck. Damn that's a fresh one!


I told you we should just stayed below river.


----------



## gmachine19

King-eL said:


> I told you we should just stayed below river.


I'm going back on Thursday. Wanna come?


----------



## gmachine19

katienaha said:


> great pictures guys. We didnt get out to fish much this year, but we did have some success at Kluskoil Lake with rainbow trout. The lake was very cold this summer so the fish tasted great. When we kayaked the bowron lake chain this september we always had a line in the water but its likely not the best conditions for deep water fishing to be moving all the time. The water is very clear though, and the last day of paddling we saw a lot of fish, but had no reason to catch as we were heading home that day. Also saw some spawning salmon in the Bowron River on the way out too.


Trout was my favorite catch BEFORE Charles thought me how to fish for salmon haha!


----------



## katienaha

I love salmon but have no need to catch it. I often have a freezer full from our friends in haida gwaii


----------



## charles

I have yet landed any coho or spring yet. I think I am cursed this year. I seem to pop the hook out by my feet.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

katienaha said:


> great pictures guys. We didnt get out to fish much this year, but we did have some success at Kluskoil Lake with rainbow trout. The lake was very cold this summer so the fish tasted great. When we kayaked the bowron lake chain this september we always had a line in the water but its likely not the best conditions for deep water fishing to be moving all the time. The water is very clear though, and the last day of paddling we saw a lot of fish, but had no reason to catch as we were heading home that day. Also saw some spawning salmon in the Bowron River on the way out too.


Im gonna be fishing the Bowron river , the upper fraser , the willow river and maybe stuart lake this weekend. 
big bull trout up too 21 pounds right in my moms back yard cant wait


----------



## katienaha

That's all my "backyard"! I hope you have a good time!


----------



## gmachine19

charles said:


> I have yet landed any coho or spring yet. I think I am cursed this year. I seem to pop the hook out by my feet.


Maybe when we go together we can land both of them


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

here is a fish from a month ago .this was the small one we got 








had to cut out someones old leader after a took a pic


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

katienaha said:


> That's all my "backyard"! I hope you have a good time!


been my back yard most my life


----------



## jling

gmachine were did you catch the chum is that octobers pic


----------



## gmachine19

Yup I caught it last Monday. You know I can't just tell someone my fishing spots


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Fish i caught yesterday way up north . A Northern Char Lake Trout


----------



## gmachine19

Damn!!! That must've put up a big fight!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

ya it was awesome


----------



## jobber

That monster looks like a freshwater lingcod!
Nice catch.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

jobber604 said:


> That monster looks like a freshwater lingcod!
> Nice catch.


does not look like any lingcod. in this lake we set a night line for freshwater ling cod . we cuaght a 8 pound lingcod swallowed by like a 25 pound+ lingcod if not bigger it was huge but i did not get pics . the one that got spit out was like three and a half feet. it was huge wish i had my camera there too .


----------



## gmachine19

A picture of my VERY FIRST coho!!!!!!!!


----------



## samw

My first chum of the year caught in Lower Fraser river while bar fishing with spin n glos. Yes, some will think it is too colored for them. But it was caught in tidal water and the flesh was firm with no rot. 9lbs 10oz bled weight.


----------



## charles

nice. The chum are running late this year as usual


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

charles said:


> nice. The chum are running late this year as usual


everything is late this year . good year for coho this year. i got three yesterday i was at the river for 5 hrs . the coho seemed very spooked because of the pinks . i wish the pinks would go away. im sick of the pinks being around . otherwise there is lots of nice fish around .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

samw said:


> My first chum of the year caught in Lower Fraser river while bar fishing with spin n glos. Yes, some will think it is too colored for them. But it was caught in tidal water and the flesh was firm with no rot. 9lbs 10oz bled weight.


great for the smoker . chums is good for the smoker very very good for the smoker


----------



## gmachine19

samw said:


> My first chum of the year caught in Lower Fraser river while bar fishing with spin n glos. Yes, some will think it is too colored for them. But it was caught in tidal water and the flesh was firm with no rot. 9lbs 10oz bled weight.


Dude. That's a nice chum. I still have to land one that's worthy of eating. And speaking of coho, I think Charles is cursed this year. He still have not landed one. As for me, they've been hammering my flies!


----------



## charles

I am bringing my gear rod out next trip and some nice roe...


----------



## m_class2g

i havent been out much this yr, just my 2nd time. been too busy with work etc but managed to land a nice coho 2 weeks back! ill be out this coming sunday. hopefully ill hook into some nice fish again!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

there's alot of coho out there . but not as good as last year, they are always a little spooked when there's pinks around and the pinks were late this year .


----------



## gmachine19

getting a little desperate eh charles?


----------



## samw

gmachine19 said:


> Dude. That's a nice chum. I still have to land one that's worthy of eating. And speaking of coho, I think Charles is cursed this year. He still have not landed one. As for me, they've been hammering my flies!


Yes, 4 thumbs up from family members plus myself. We ate some this evening. I was happy with the firmness of the meat.

Here's a pic of the chum meat and also a pink I caught in Richmond earlier last month Sept 14th.


----------



## charles

finally, I have to bring out my gear rod with roe to get the hatchery coho monkey off my back...

Now I can enjoy and play with flyrod for the rest of the season...


----------



## gmachine19

charles said:


> finally, I have to bring out my gear rod with roe to get the hatchery coho monkey off my back...
> 
> Now I can enjoy and play with flyrod for the rest of the season...


Do you want me to post the pic Charles?

I almost got skunked today. Water was too low. BUT! I caught my very first bull trout! On my home made colorado too! It's so exciting to hook into new fish. They fight way stronger than stocked rainbows lol!

It's a good 8". Released after photo of course. This guy was nice and fat. Must be feeding on lots of small salmon lol. Gorgeous markings too. 









And as the season closed 2 days ago. I landed my cleanest chum yet. On my fly. Using a black fly. Still don't know what it's called. Sorry for the crap pic. I was in the middle of the river.


----------



## big_bubba_B

i did lots of fishing this summer lots of streams and lakes around rocky now that i have 2 quads.my gf and i stopped at alot of treams and had no problem getting some nice brook trout and at cow lake alberta her nephew and i got some realy big pike


----------



## gmachine19

That's one more fish I want to fight. A nice big pike!


----------



## samw

gmachine19 said:


> I almost got skunked today. Water was too low. BUT! I caught my very first bull trout! On my home made colorado too! It's so exciting to hook into new fish. They fight way stronger than stocked rainbows lol!
> 
> It's a good 8". Released after photo of course. This guy was nice and fat. Must be feeding on lots of small salmon lol. Gorgeous markings too.
> And as the season closed 2 days ago. I landed my cleanest chum yet. On my fly. Using a black fly. Still don't know what it's called. Sorry for the crap pic. I was in the middle of the river.


Nice bull trout. I caught an 18" one in Bella Coola River where there was 1 retention allowed.

I was at the Vedder today too (above the Crossing but below Allison Canyon) but got skunked. I've actually never caught a salmon in the Vedder after 3 years and countless hours. For whatever reason, the fish just don't bite my presentation whether it is roe, wool, gooey bob, or colorado blade. I fish with a 12-18" flourocarbon leader too. In those 3 years, I've had a total of 1 bite (at the Crossing) which I wasn't able to land.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

samw said:


> Nice bull trout. I caught an 18" one in Bella Coola River where there was 1 retention allowed.
> 
> I was at the Vedder today too (above the Crossing but below Allison Canyon) but got skunked. I've actually never caught a salmon in the Vedder after 3 years and countless hours. For whatever reason, the fish just don't bite my presentation whether it is roe, wool, gooey bob, or colorado blade. I fish with a 12-18" flourocarbon leader too. In those 3 years, I've had a total of 1 bite (at the Crossing) which I wasn't able to land.


man that's pretty weird three years and no fish. there is so many in there, so much river to cover. maybe its your spot. i was there last sat. i caught in one day pinks almost every cast that are still in pretty good shape. one chum . over 10 springs that were not the best shape and 6 coho this was from 7am to 2 pm . if you in a spot in the vedder and nothing in 30 minutes best to move on.n this year in the vedder is not the best year and everything is very late this year. but there is alot of fish still


----------



## Hammer

JFT is calling me out with that that big toad laker. Glad to see everyone is getting a few pulls here and there. Yes, JFT we're running a little late this year. I have been pretty busy with the kids (Charles can relate) but I still get out a lot. Here's few..only because it's your thread JFT. 

I hope Charles has been catching a few on the fly.


----------



## jobber

I'm not fishingwithrod, but watch out for chum retentions. Someone got the hammer and sickle handed to them today for keeping 3 chums...ridiculous. Chum closure in effect. Tight lines out there!


----------



## charles

3 chums? Even when there is retention, you are only allowed to take 1 home.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Hammer said:


> JFT is calling me out with that that big toad laker. Glad to see everyone is getting a few pulls here and there. Yes, JFT we're running a little late this year. I have been pretty busy with the kids (Charles can relate) but I still get out a lot. Here's few..only because it's your thread JFT.
> 
> I hope Charles has been catching a few on the fly.


LOL i Have a 3 year old too . so i know what it feels like to have kids lol


----------



## jobber

No Chums at all commencing October 16th. 
"Chum	Oct 16 - Dec 31	0 per day"
Fisheries and Oceans Canada | Pacific Region | Recreational Fishing | Freshwater | Region 2

There was quite the arguing on the canal today. Ridiculous


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

jobber604 said:


> No Chums at all commencing October 16th.
> "Chum	Oct 16 - Dec 31	0 per day"
> Fisheries and Oceans Canada | Pacific Region | Recreational Fishing | Freshwater | Region 2
> 
> There was quite the arguing on the canal today. Ridiculous


 canal LOL....................................................:bigsmile:


----------



## jobber

Yup. I paid a visit there to see what the fuss was all about..low and below, wading in the water....an argument between two numbnutz. I shook with disapproval and walked away.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Ya eh . I don't know why people wine there . its like its the vedder people . the vedder stands for lots of people salmon fishing LOL


----------



## Hammer

I am glad to see people making some effort to keep others up to date with correct info.(JFT, Charles)

JFT, I didn't know you had a kid, has your three year old caught their first bullhead yet? Time to get on that...or bullhead catfish in Como on worms. We've been hittin that. My son's into it as long as the Pringles chips don't run short.

Tight lines all and read the regs.

Hammer


----------



## Luke78

Not surprised by this,have seen alot of stupidity,arrogrant,and above all greedy people abusing their so called privledges when it comes to fishing in this province.They need to have more DFO out there monitoring whats going on.Theres vasts areas of land here that dont even get a look,cause the resources or man power isnt there.Shame really,sooner or later all good things will be depleted.Iam expected to get grilled by the next few comments,so lets hear it No intention whats so ever to derail this nice thread.



jobber604 said:


> Yup. I paid a visit there to see what the fuss was all about..low and below, wading in the water....an argument between two numbnutz. I shook with disapproval and walked away.


----------



## taureandragon76

Here is a pic of a coho my uncle landed yesterday, nice and clean and was a great fight. This fish was caught using 4lb test and a size 8 hook. The fish even spit the hook and then got rehooked in the back. Really nice to see alot of wilds coming up the rivers this year. I keep hearing guys complaining about not being able to keep the wilds but I love seeing it as it means they systems are getting a bit more healthier. If we were able to keep the wilds then all we would eventually see is hatchery fish in the rivers. Also spent some time up on the vedder yesterday catching whitefish,jacks, and cutties. We go for the little guys but every now and then we hook into salmon which is really fun on light gear. I caught a nice clean doe chum yesterday too. Most of the chum are gone now just the odd doe left really most of the bucks are dead now. Can't wait for all those dirty dead fish to be gone so the river cleans up and we can stop hooking into these ugly dogs and then the steelies should be coming up soon Never fished for them before but am hoping to catch one this year. Had so many bites yesterday but gotta learn to be quicker on setting the hook, my reaction time is a little slow lol. Just learning to river fish so I will get it soon I hope lol.


----------



## jbyoung00008

A nice rainbow I caught last weekend in the Kamloops area on a leech pattern.


----------



## taureandragon76

Nice fish man


----------



## jbyoung00008

Thanks. Its the biggest Rainbow I have ever caught 7lbs. The best part is I let him go. Hope to catch him again next year!


----------



## Nanokid

taureandragon76 said:


> Here is a pic of a coho my uncle landed yesterday, nice and clean and was a great fight. This fish was caught using 4lb test and a size 8 hook. The fish even spit the hook and then got rehooked in the back. Really nice to see alot of wilds coming up the rivers this year. I keep hearing guys complaining about not being able to keep the wilds but I love seeing it as it means they systems are getting a bit more healthier. If we were able to keep the wilds then all we would eventually see is hatchery fish in the rivers. Also spent some time up on the vedder yesterday catching whitefish,jacks, and cutties. We go for the little guys but every now and then we hook into salmon which is really fun on light gear. I caught a nice clean doe chum yesterday too. Most of the chum are gone now just the odd doe left really most of the bucks are dead now. Can't wait for all those dirty dead fish to be gone so the river cleans up and we can stop hooking into these ugly dogs and then the steelies should be coming up soon Never fished for them before but am hoping to catch one this year. Had so many bites yesterday but gotta learn to be quicker on setting the hook, my reaction time is a little slow lol. Just learning to river fish so I will get it soon I hope lol.


if you hook a fish in the back, its a snag and must be released. not somthing you should talk about in public


----------



## charles

Never in his post said he kept the fish.


----------



## taureandragon76

Ya what Charles said, why would we keep it when I am commenting on how people are complaining that they can't keep wilds and this was a wild fish, not into breaking the law, next time please read a little more carefully before making comments I am deadset against snagging and the likes.


----------



## samw

I was experimenting with circle hooks.


----------



## gmachine19

Jack coho I caught on fake roe. I was surprised it worked lol!









Here's the fake roe


----------



## Nanokid

taureandragon76 said:


> Ya what Charles said, why would we keep it when I am commenting on how people are complaining that they can't keep wilds and this was a wild fish, not into breaking the law, next time please read a little more carefully before making comments I am deadset against snagging and the likes.


oh yes you are right. i just assumed that the fish in the picture was dead - my apologies.


----------



## big_bubba_B

watching them lakes starting to freeze up here cant wait to do some ice fishing for jack , trout and perch .and next year will be doing some mooching off vancouver island and we have our crab and shrimp traps. hope we get a seafood smorgasborg


----------



## cpool

I have a remembrance day tradition of going to the dewdney slew and fishing. It is a great fishery with almost no guys every, it is kind of nice to fish fairly alone. Anyway I got two hatchery fish this morning their which is the limit at the slew, and I felt like a bit of a champion. Lots of chum around as well. Lots a few other coho, but all in all a great morning on the river.
Curtis


----------



## charles

A special thanks to Pacific Pirahna. He has been showing me some nice fly and even gave me a few to try. We, my daughter and I, have great success with them. I was trying to take a photo of the coho with the fly but the photo did not turn out as I was trying to not spend so much time with a wild fish. But here is a photo of the chum with your verison of christmas tree...










This year, I was introduced to fly fish. And just recently, my daugther is also wanting to learn how to do it. I bought a used flyrod off from Hammar "also a forum member here" and I also bought a 7wt for my daughter to swing some fly with. It was a great season. We have connected with my salmon, pinks, coho, chum, and even spring. My son, 6 year old landed his first spring when fishing for pinks with my flyrod. It was a blasted to see a little one trying hard to pump the rod and reel. Not a very big spring, must be in 10-12lb range. But good enough to give his little arms a workout.

Anyhow, here are some photos to reflect on this season. I don't think we will be venture out any more. Windy condition during winter and kids' school makes it difficult to swing fly. But many thanks to people who helped us out along the way.

Thank you.




























This is Michelle with the chum salmon


----------



## gmachine19

So your done for the season eh Charles? I'm planning to hit up the vedder one last time this week and try to catch some cohos. THEN, I'm going steelhead fishing!


----------



## charles

yup, i think i am done with the vedder. time for other north side river.


----------



## gmachine19

I found some spots on the north side. Do you want to go scouting with me?


----------



## Hammer

Charles,

Is that the rod? Right on I am so happy you're putting a bend on it. Get yourself a type 8 tip and swing for steel. Did you buy a 7wt for you kids? If you want to know a few cutty sloughs for the winter, pm me. Good for kids

Cheers

Hammer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Hammer said:


> Charles,
> 
> Is that the rod? Right on I am so happy you're putting a bend on it. Get yourself a type 8 tip and swing for steel. Did you buy a 7wt for you kids? If you want to know a few cutty sloughs for the winter, pm me. Good for kids
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hammer


Thompson river been on fire for steelies. pretty much fly fishing guys only up there . there gonna be a bait ban soon. but get up there . biggest steelies ive ever seen


----------



## charles

Hammer said:


> Charles,
> 
> Is that the rod? Right on I am so happy you're putting a bend on it. Get yourself a type 8 tip and swing for steel. Did you buy a 7wt for you kids? If you want to know a few cutty sloughs for the winter, pm me. Good for kids
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hammer


i have clear, type 3, 6, 14, n also a sprey line for my 8w. my daugther is using a 7w with tips as well. and yes, that was the sage i got from you.

let me know, i can take her there. we just finished typing some flies.


----------

